

Typeface Design Contract Saves Beggar from the Streets - bane
http://beijingtoday.com.cn/2011/10/typeface-design-contract-saves-beggar-streets/

======
LiweiZ
As a Chinese I translated the words in this report automatically into Chinese
in my mind. I saw a dull report with little details of the man. Well, a
typical report that hides those sad truth behind the scene. I'm always
wondering if we could do more to have average people benefit more from the
virtual world since there are fewer barriers physically. This is supposed to
be a good story but, instead, made me sad. Best wishes to the man.

